# New to forum, Bought an old 1980 Ariens ST1032



## MattM1032 (Jun 26, 2021)

Paid $50. I don't know much about Snow blowers or engines, but it seemed like a good buy. Starts fine but stalls out after a few seconds. (hopefully just needs the carburetor cleaned). Probably needs a wheel bearing. Just a little bit of play in the augers. I don't have it in my possession yet, but hopefully parts are easy to find. Was this a good deal? Other thoughts?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to SBF

Machine looks to be complete and if you are looking for a big 32" machine, well worth $50.00 IMHO. These older Ariens are built like tanks.

As you say probably needs a thorough carb cleaning as well as a fuel system flush and cleaning. Hopefully the wheels are not rusted to the axles and the auger rakes are not rusted to the shaft. It may need axle bushings/bearings, auger bushings and impeller bearing, all of which are fairly cheap and easy to find.

Soak all hardware with a good penetrant like Liquid Wrench and let sit for a day or 2 before trying to remove any rusted hardware

Use the forum search tool to find helpful threads on these repairs, as well as repainting, there are many.

Post more photos once you get the machine and any questions you have, there are many knowledgeable and helpful folks on this forum.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Welcome MattM. Yep, seems to be a good deal, especially if you can do some maintenance. There are members here that take machines completely apart (and put them back together too), so you will find plenty of help. On older machines I always remove the carb and do a complete cleaning and rebuild (gaskets, o-rings, seat, etc). As Ziggy said. you should flush the tank, and I replace fuel lines while I'm at it. Drop the bottom pan and check out everything there too.

Post a pic of the label showing the model and serial when you get a chance.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like a good deal to me.
The tall piece on the chute looks new compared to the bucket, I wonder if that was replaced at one time?
It would have had to be replaced recently? Looks new.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

32 inch is a big unit ... hopefully your in the far north to take advantage of that beast ...


----------



## MattM1032 (Jun 26, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Looks like a good deal to me.
> The tall piece on the chute looks new compared to the bucket, I wonder if that was replaced at one time?
> It would have had to be replaced recently? Looks new.


Yes, it has a new chute and scraper blade.


----------



## MattM1032 (Jun 26, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> 32 inch is a big unit ... hopefully your in the far north to take advantage of that beast ...


South East Michigan. Weather is weird here, last winter we had 8" one day and is was all melted the next morning. I had read a lot last winter on these forums about snowblowers, and when this one popped up I figured why not.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Being that it appears complete, and runs (so to say), I would say it was a great deal. With some elbow grease and paint, you would have that machine it great shape in no time.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice find! Congrats!!!


----------



## MattM1032 (Jun 26, 2021)

paulm12 said:


> Welcome MattM. Yep, seems to be a good deal, especially if you can do some maintenance. There are members here that take machines completely apart (and put them back together too), so you will find plenty of help. On older machines I always remove the carb and do a complete cleaning and rebuild (gaskets, o-rings, seat, etc). As Ziggy said. you should flush the tank, and I replace fuel lines while I'm at it. Drop the bottom pan and check out everything there too.
> 
> Post a pic of the label showing the model and serial when you get a chance.


























Here are the serials. Where do you guys like to buy your parts?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am sure you will have the opportunity to use that unit in Michigan.

Parts for me usually come from Amazon or Ebay, even Walmart.com, as that is usually the best price and mostly delivered to your door for free. On stuff like common bearings or belts, I have been known to go local on occasion. Sometimes you have to look around the web if its something specific. Also Marketplace or Craigslist can be helpful as well for good used parts. A donor machine can maybe be considered if you need a lot of parts, but most people don't have the room to keep that stuff. Also your local transfer station, landfill recycle, etc., can be helpful as well, as you will be amazed what people discard.

Careful also, as the more you get into refurbishing and restoring these machines, you may enjoy it and get as addicted as most of us are, and then you need to increase your storage area for all the units you will be picking up.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I like Jacks Small Engine site for looking up parts, and also some of my parts ordering. Your machine is here: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...101-st1032-10hp-tec-32-blower/24-32-snow-thro You can also look up the engine separately there. As Oneacer wrote, you can usually find the parts on EBay, especially used parts.

Good luck


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I do have to second Jacks. If they don't have it, it is almost certainly discontinued. Usually, I find I will take apart a machine and figure out ALL of the parts I need to replace, so I just have to place one order with Jacks (saves on shipping).


----------



## Smsimpson (Feb 22, 2021)

Nice machine. If you are more into preservation instead of restoration, get some Rustoleum Rust Reformer. It comes in a white plastic container. Wire brush all that surface rust to get off the loose stuff, then brush on the rust reformer. It will turn all that rust a black color, and stop it from spreading. You can leave it like that, or put a top coat over it.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

MattM1032 said:


> Paid $50. I don't know much about Snow blowers or engines, but it seemed like a good buy. Starts fine but stalls out after a few seconds. (hopefully just needs the carburetor cleaned). Probably needs a wheel bearing. Just a little bit of play in the augers. I don't have it in my possession yet, but hopefully parts are easy to find. Was this a good deal? Other thoughts?
> View attachment 179496
> View attachment 179493
> View attachment 179494
> View attachment 179495



I tell you what.............that thing looks like BEAST. I would not restore it, and would make it 100% perfect function and just refer to it as the snow animal and even write 50 Clams on it!

Love It.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

You scored! That's a killer machine with its 6-blade impeller (the holy grail of Ariens Sno-Thro features). Most Sno-Thro machines have only a 4-blade (or less) impeller. 

It also has a steel gearbox and giant tires with 2-link snow chains and good skid shoes. I think it was a commercial quality machine.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

I think all the 32” 924 series from the 70’s and early 80’s had 6 blade impellers.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Mortten said:


> I think all the 32” 924 series from the 70’s and early 80’s had 6 blade impellers.


Incorrect. the early 32" 924's were 4 blade. A photo of mine here


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

MattM1032 said:


> Paid $50. I don't know much about Snow blowers or engines, but it seemed like a good buy. Starts fine but stalls out after a few seconds. (hopefully just needs the carburetor cleaned). Probably needs a wheel bearing. Just a little bit of play in the augers. I don't have it in my possession yet, but hopefully parts are easy to find. Was this a good deal? Other thoughts?
> View attachment 179496
> View attachment 179493
> View attachment 179494
> View attachment 179495


For $50, you did very well in my opinion.
You don’t have to be a superior mechanic to fix an Ariens blower. That is a nice one as repairs and maintenance should be fairly straight forward and parts are relatively easy to find. Ariens manuals are easy to find and Jack’s (as others have mentioned) is a good resource for parts.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## T. L. Kott (Jul 14, 2021)

MattM1032 said:


> South East Michigan. Weather is weird here, last winter we had 8" one day and is was all melted the next morning. I had read a lot last winter on these forums about snowblowers, and when this one popped up I figured why not.


I'm in Kalamazoo County.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, glad to have you at SBF.

I lived in/near G.R. a couple of times, a lifetime ago.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to SBF! When you get in to it and get stuck, lot of smart people on here to help you. 

Clean the carb first before you buy a Chinese carb. A spray carb solution works well, even better is Berrymans Chem-Dip Carburetor and Parts Cleaner dip. Go to sticky posts and look for my snowblower checklist as a guide.


----------

